# Community pond in brigham city?



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I've never even seen this pond until yesterday. Whats it like?


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Mayor's pond, or the one in the park?


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Oh sorry, I'd never heard of any but yeah its the one in the park. While we're at it what about this mayors pond?


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

I've never fished the one in the park, but I hear it's great--especially for catfish.

Mayor's pond is in the mouth of Sardine canyon... I haven't fished it since it became a community fishery, but it's always been an excellent spot for pan size trout.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey thanks for the quick responses manysteps! Oh do you know if there is ever any solid ice on these?


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

No idea on the park one, but I doubt mayor's pond has ice... there's also wellsville reservoir up in cache county... I fished that one a couple weeks ago... VERY hot fishing for pan size trout.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Good stuff. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

he City and the DWR drained, dredged refilled and stocked the Pond by the Park last year.
It will be a great place to fish this year.


----------

